# Knife for hiking/camping? or a multi tool is better off? (SoCal)



## stockae92 (Feb 9, 2007)

i am wondering if carrying a folding knife is a good idea for hiking/camping? 

(if so, which are the recommendation? or would a fixed blade be better?)

or would i be better off with a multi tool with blade? (or both?)

i am in SoCal so i need to find out the law regarding that as well


----------



## Malpaso (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's what I do:


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2007)

Depending on what you might be doing, and what supplies you're already carrying, a simple tough and light folder could suffice. I believe Doug Ritter (equipped.org) says that a fixed blade is the best knife for survival, but it seems a lot of backpackers prefer a lightweight folder. For that, I would pick a knife like the Spyderco Military, or the smaller Paramilitary.

Personally, I would prefer a dedicated folder, but it seems some backpackers get along fine with a SAK.


----------



## Knighthood (Feb 9, 2007)

Malpaso said:


> Here's what I do:



What model is this ? I love the knife holder !!


----------



## Malpaso (Feb 9, 2007)

It's a SOG SealPup with a sheath from Green Mountain Tactical found here:

http://www.greenmountaintactical.com/SOG_SEAL_Pup_Sheath_p/sog-p37b.htm


----------



## tibim (Feb 9, 2007)

Sog Seal 2000 (full size) is my camping/survival knife. Great knife.


----------



## highorder (Feb 9, 2007)

my buddy has a SEAL knife and lives it. the SEAL pup is fine for camping as well. I have a Cold Steel SRK that I love, plus the knife I made in homage to the Tracker...


----------



## ksonger (Feb 9, 2007)

what kind of hiking or camping are you talking about. The folks i hike/camp with are into ultralight and we carry small fixed blade titanium knives. 

ken


----------



## highorder (Feb 9, 2007)

> we carry small fixed blade titanium knives.



what good is that? unless you mean Ti handles. Ti blades are exotic and almost useless.

I carry a folder and a fixed blade, as well as a Gerber camp axe. I need and use them all in the back country.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 10, 2007)

Ti blades function quite well in my experience. They're a bit more brittle than a steel blade. But as long as you don't abuse your knife and you feel like paying the extra cash I don't see a problem with Ti. It has its advantages and disadvantages just like when comparing two types of steel. In the end all that matters is you use the right tool for the right job.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 10, 2007)

I personnally like the Kit Carson M16 knives, I have yet to break one (did drop one tip down on cement) they are simple and effective plus when the Lawks is engaged it really won't fold on you ever you could cut a blade into the back side and cut with it it wouldn't fold, after giving the only on I currently had I am looking into buying a new larger M16,, I also hav ea leatherman surge which has eithe ra metal file or a saw and both can be carried in a pouch its an amazing tool. Thats part of the stuff I carry.


----------



## NoFair (Feb 10, 2007)

ksonger said:


> what kind of hiking or camping are you talking about. The folks i hike/camp with are into ultralight and we carry small fixed blade titanium knives.
> 
> ken



No titanium knife can compare to a good steel one. If the weight of a Spyderco Salt (57g) is too much to carry I'd consider doing some exercise

I'd recommend a small fixed blade or folder and a small SAK. If you want good and cheap buy a Mora. 
Spyderco makes lots of very nice folders, the Salt series also doesn't rust at all while still being sharp.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 10, 2007)

+1 for the Salt spydie on staying rust free and sharp. 
But that would be great for as a back up knife.

Its more hefty but a good fixed blade would still be best for any outdoor.


----------



## ksonger (Feb 10, 2007)

Depends on what you are going to use it for and it depends on what kind of hiker/camper you are. I am guessing you most likely do not know what ultralite hiking/camping actually is.  In the old days i used to carry my tried and true randall model 1 with me. things change. btw, 57 grams is way too heavy for my purposes and i already do a fair amount of exercise.  YMMV

BTW, i agree with the MORA, i have one in every glovebox and the bags on my motorcycle as well as my toolbox. Just no room for all that weight in my pack! 

Ken





NoFair said:


> No titanium knife can compare to a good steel one. If the weight of a Spyderco Salt (57g) is too much to carry I'd consider doing some exercise
> 
> I'd recommend a small fixed blade or folder and a small SAK. If you want good and cheap buy a Mora.
> Spyderco makes lots of very nice folders, the Salt series also doesn't rust at all while still being sharp.


----------



## Knifemaster (Feb 10, 2007)

SAK Rucksack has a locking blade and the best wood saw in the business and is vary lite.


----------



## NoFair (Feb 10, 2007)

ksonger said:


> Depends on what you are going to use it for and it depends on what kind of hiker/camper you are. I am guessing you most likely do not know what ultralite hiking/camping actually is.  In the old days i used to carry my tried and true randall model 1 with me. things change. btw, 57 grams is way too heavy for my purposes and i already do a fair amount of exercise.  YMMV
> 
> BTW, i agree with the MORA, i have one in every glovebox and the bags on my motorcycle as well as my toolbox. Just no room for all that weight in my pack!
> 
> Ken



I know what ultralight hiking is, but I'd take the extra quallity over something 20g lighter...

I'm a field biologist and usually have about 90-120 days in the field each year so I'm not a car camper 

I used to be infantry and even though I like travelling light I'm used to 60+ pound load outs.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Feb 10, 2007)

If I am just going for a short day hike close to civilization I usually just carry my SAK farmer and another folder like a Benchmade Griptillian. For longer trips I throw in a a fixed blade. I just ordered a SOG Revolver. I like the fact that it doubles as a saw. If you are worried about weight something like the Gerber multi-tool pictured above and a lightweight fixed blade like this will do.

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=26&products_id=152


----------



## ksonger (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting that you somehow can judge the quality of my titanium knife without actually seeing it or having any information about it! I thought i was careful to say that it depended on the type of hiking/camping you are into. trust me, if you are into ultralite you would not be toting 65lbs of stuff around and packing a 60gram knife. what has made you the arbiter of quality and appropriateness? For the purposes that i carry the knife for it is, umm, ideal. For your purposes, perhaps not. I did not suggest that YOU carry a titanium knife although the mission mpf might be tempting. 

ken



NoFair said:


> I know what ultralight hiking is, but I'd take the extra quallity over something 20g lighter...
> 
> I'm a field biologist and usually have about 90-120 days in the field each year so I'm not a car camper
> 
> I used to be infantry and even though I like travelling light I'm used to 60+ pound load outs.


----------



## bjn70 (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been backpacking and camping for nearly 30 years. For backpacking, weight is important and I usually carry a small folding knife. For camping from the car I carry a small folder and/or a multitool, but in my gear I also have a couple of fixed blade knives, one of which is a Cold Steel SRK. I've owned the SRK for about 10 years, and I don't think I've had a reason to use it yet on a camping trip. My folding knife is typically used for opening packages, making sandwiches, etc. I've never had to chop down trees, sharpen stakes, or anything like that.


----------



## billgr (Feb 11, 2007)

i prefer a swisstool spirit ( multi tool) and a spyderco delica (folder).

thats all I need.


----------



## NoFair (Feb 11, 2007)

ksonger said:


> Interesting that you somehow can judge the quality of my titanium knife without actually seeing it or having any information about it! I thought i was careful to say that it depended on the type of hiking/camping you are into. trust me, if you are into ultralite you would not be toting 65lbs of stuff around and packing a 60gram knife. what has made you the arbiter of quality and appropriateness? For the purposes that i carry the knife for it is, umm, ideal. For your purposes, perhaps not. I did not suggest that YOU carry a titanium knife although the mission mpf might be tempting.
> 
> ken



I didn't mean to thrash your knife choice Ken, but I have yet to see a Titanium knife that performs anywhere near a high quality steel one. 

I'm not into ultralight hiking, but I know what it is. Alpine mountains where I work the most are also not that suitable for it either. 

I don't always carry large load outs, but sometimes work requires that I bring more gear. 

Sverre


----------



## bobbomatic (Feb 11, 2007)

Whenever in the woods I carry a Gerber LMFII Infantry knife, a CRKT M16-O3Z, a SOG FlashII, and my leatherman Wave.


----------



## ksonger (Feb 11, 2007)

fair enough.  it is all about what the intended use is and how it measures up those needs. Before i got into ultralight, i used to carry a fixed blade boye dendritic steel basic one. THat is really one super tough, extra sharp, overall great knife. I was just reading on another thread about the walmart $20 spyderco , i thought it was a "natural I with an s30v blade, that would be a super choice as well.

ken



NoFair said:


> I didn't mean to thrash your knife choice Ken, but I have yet to see a Titanium knife that performs anywhere near a high quality steel one.
> 
> I'm not into ultralight hiking, but I know what it is. Alpine mountains where I work the most are also not that suitable for it either.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberspyder (Feb 11, 2007)

I found out that a semi-large folder is adequate, and in many ways, even more than enough. Fixed blades have their advantages, most notably, no moving parts to fail, and the ability to cut food relatively easily. My recommendation is to get a Spyderco Manix.

Brendan


----------



## highorder (Feb 11, 2007)

Ti does NOT compare to Steel as a cutting tool. in any way.

anyone who thinks otherwise probably wants to justify the expense.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 11, 2007)

I've got a Phrobis M-9 that I sometimes take (especially when way off the beaten trail), and an old Gerber multitool that I've owned for around 8-10 years.


----------



## ksonger (Feb 11, 2007)

Right you are, HOWEVER.....  no one is comparing the cutting ability of Ti to a quality blade steel! I can spell that out for you if necessary but i made the assumption that if someone actually read the post they would understand the context. ps, i have carried a very small titanium fixed blade knife for years while ultralight hiking and camping and it has performed all the tasks required admirably. When not ULTRALIGHT hiking/camping i depend primarily on my sv30 edged tools although i am fond of my zdp-189 leek. 

I apologize to the original poster for the temporary hijacking of this thread and will refrain from responding to any other manic metallurgists intent on enlightening this ULTRALIGHT hike/camper.. <GRIN>

respect,

ken





highorder said:


> Ti does NOT compare to Steel as a cutting tool. in any way.
> 
> anyone who thinks otherwise probably wants to justify the expense.


----------



## highorder (Feb 12, 2007)

if the idea behind ultralight hiking and camping is to go into the woods with inferior "ultralight tools" then I misunderstood. the weight savings from a Ti blade in no way, shape, or form out weigh the lack of cutting performance. this is good wisdom for the ultralight folks.


----------

